# In Light Of Recent Events......



## Centermass (May 20, 2011)




----------



## RAGE275 (May 20, 2011)

This thread has "Win" written all over it haha.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 20, 2011)

The cover of newsweek says something to the effect of NAVY SEALS THE COOLEST GUYS ON EARTH.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Nasty (May 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> The cover of newsweek says something to the effect of NAVY SEALS THE COOLEST GUYS ON EARTH.
> 
> Ridiculous.



That is ridiculous, EVERYONE knows that ShadowSpear members are the coolest guys (and gals) on earth!


----------



## Fritzy (May 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> The cover of newsweek says something to the effect of NAVY SEALS THE COOLEST GUYS ON EARTH.
> 
> Ridiculous.



Do you mean this article? http://www.newsweek.com/2011/05/05/the-coolest-guys-in-the-world.html

Interesting read. I wonder at whoever chose the accompanying photo, though. It doesn't, erm, scream "coolest guys in the world."

That t-shirt's hilarious, btw. Did anyone see the "Navy Seals -1   Bin Laden -0" shirt? I'll bite my tongue as to my first thought upon seeing that shirt. :-/


----------



## surgicalcric (May 20, 2011)

That is AWESOME....


----------



## Viper1 (May 20, 2011)

Epic win!


----------



## Budha (May 22, 2011)

That's awesome!  Reminds me of those Ranger promo vidoes from youtube!


----------

